# Mid-Coast Guides Cup Tournament



## slosinka (Feb 17, 2006)

The CCA Mid-Coast Chapter Speedy Stop Guides Cup Tournament was held Friday October 23rd in POC. Seventeen Guides and their four man teams went out to try to find the big fish. The weather held out and all participants had a great fishing competition. The winner this year was Captain Kenneth Griffin and his team "Best Kept Secret". The team members were Jack Mouring, Dr. Brian Burns, Ken Barr, and Team Buyer Mr. Robert Maxwell. Second place went to Capt. Mark Robinson and his team "The Trailer House Gang" and coming in third was Capt. Dwayne Lowery and team "Lowery's Seasoned Salts". Congrats to all participants. Thanks to our sponsors Speedy Stop, Waterloo and Sanctuary at Costa Grande for their continued support. We hope everyone had a good time and we looking forward to seeing you next year. 
Hector Mendieta-President
CCA Texas Mid-Coast Chapter


----------



## capt hooked (Apr 24, 2007)

*Congratulations to Capt Ken Grifffin*

Hats off to Capt Ken Griffin, Speedy Stop, Mid-Coast CCA, the Sanctuary, Waterloo Rods and all supporting staff. The tournament was top-notch and all fish brought back alive were resuscitated by TPWD and returned to the bay.


----------

